# Outlet stores in Bay Area CA with killer deals?



## The111 (Jan 12, 2011)

I read in another thread about someone getting DC boa boots at an outlet in VA for $50.

Anybody aware of similar outlet stores (any brand) between Bay Area CA and Tahoe? I need to buy boots for my little bro but his feet are still growing, so I don't want to spend too much... but I don't really want to skimp on quality either. Buying last year's model or an ugly color would be perfect... but it has to be a retail store so he can at least try them on (plus we don't have much time to wait for a shipped order).

Any suggestions are appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## winterfresh (Mar 6, 2012)

I was at the Sports Basement in Walnut Creek earlier this week and all their winter stuff is on clearance..not sure what the mark down was on boots though


----------



## blue_noise (Feb 10, 2012)

my friend just got the same 2012 dc judge boots for 50 dollar at tualip outlet. he told me the lease for the dc store is up and they want to clear all inventory. pretty sweet deal if you are close to the area. he also got the 2012 men silverton snowboard jacket from dc for 49 dollar. i heard the quick silver store in tualip also have some snowboarding pants on sale for under 50 dollar.


----------

